# New jurassic park in june 2015



## straymond (Sep 12, 2013)

With spielberg, which is food for anticipation.

Steven Spielberg's 'Jurassic World' to Hit Theaters in June 2015 - TheWrap


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jurassic World in 3D! Sounds good, I'm in!


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Sep 12, 2013)

This has been in the works for so long and keeps getting pushed off. I'll believe it when I see it lol.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 12, 2013)

I watched JP3 last night, and thought the special effects were fantastic, especially for a 12 year old movie. Imagine how good the special effects will be in JP4.

Also, Jurassic World is an awful name.


----------



## ilyti (Sep 13, 2013)

Sam Neill (or Jeff Goldblum or maybe Laura Dern this time) voluntarily go back to the time of the dinosaurs for some reason and have death defying CG adventures like Will and Jaden Smith.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 15, 2013)

3D is the worst technology ever, can't stand it
With that said, I love this series & I'm heaps keen!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome. Im down!


----------



## Jes Johnson (Sep 16, 2013)

I really only liked the first movie, don't remember much about the other two. Still, I'll check it out. Sounds cool.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 19, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Sam Neill (or Jeff Goldblum or maybe Laura Dern this time) voluntarily go back to the time of the dinosaurs for some reason and have death defying CG adventures like Will and Jaden Smith.



Hopefully scientology has nothing to do with JP4/Jurassic World. 

I guess the point of the title is that the dinosaurs aren't confined to the park, unless the plot has changed from the script I heard/read about a year or so ago (it's highly likely).


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 19, 2013)

Deleted post. Apparently reading _is_ fundamental lol. 


Rev.


----------



## narad (Sep 19, 2013)

^^^ Wrong 3D. This is the 3D of Shark Night 3D.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lmfao, boy do I feel stupid. Open mouth an insert foot. Sorry about the speech then, doh... 


Rev.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 19, 2013)

You bet jurass I'm excited. 

Let's get this pun train Rollin'.


----------



## 3074326 (Sep 20, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> 3D is the worst technology ever, can't stand it
> With that said, I love this series & I'm heaps keen!



What's your beef with 3D? I've really enjoyed most of the 3D stuff I've seen. 

Excited yet cautious for this new Jurassic Park movie.. the first is a favorite of mine and it sparked my interest in science as a child.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 20, 2013)

3D could be awesome as long as they...spare no expense.

Ok I'm done.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 21, 2013)

The funniest comment I've read about this project so far is a play on a classic Malcolm line;

"The producers were so preoccupied with whether they could that they didn't stop to think if they should."

JP is my favorite movie, so I'm trying to stay optimistic. Part of me agrees with that sentiment though (probably the part that saw JP3).


----------



## wankerness (Sep 22, 2013)

I think 3's better than Lost World, not that that's saying much.


----------



## Dillski (Sep 26, 2013)

This has certainly been a long time coming!
I'm optimistic.. but I can't say I'm too keen on the name though. Jurassic World just kind of makes me shudder a bit :S


----------



## flint757 (Sep 27, 2013)

They should have just called it 'Jurassic' or 'Jurassic Era' or something to that effect.


----------



## Dillski (Sep 27, 2013)

I just don't see what would have been so bad about calling it Jurassic Park 4. I wouldn't complain about it being Jurassic though


----------



## flint757 (Sep 27, 2013)

Too on the nose maybe.


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Oct 13, 2013)

Could not wait till the movie will be out, Jurassic park has potential.

There were 2 movies, I'd like to see remake, 1st was robo and 2nd is JP, dreams come true


----------



## 777timesgod (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope this one has lawyers being eaten too.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 20, 2013)

The first Jurassic Park will always have a special place in my heart. It came out back when I was about to start the seventh grade, and it was the first movie I was REALLY excited about leading up to its release. I was so excited that I borrowed the book from someone so I could read it before the movie came out, marking the very first time I read the source material a movie was based on before seeing the movie. Because I wasn't a cynical jaded asshole yet, I wasn't even too bothered by the inconsistencies between the book and the movie.

The first time I saw it was at a drive-in theater in San Diego. My family went to one of those huge drive-ins with multiple screens to watch a double feature, Dennis the Menace and Free Willy. I wasn't having any of that nonsense, so I got up on the roof of the van, tuned my walkman to the station Jurassic Park was playing on (it was one of those drive-ins that broadcasts the movie audio on the radio so you can tune in with your car stereo), and watched that instead. My family made fun of me later because they could hear me yelp and jump every time I was startled.

I'm not sure where I was going with that, really. I haven't cared too much about any of the sequels, and I'm not looking forward to this one. I just wanted to talk about the first one, I guess, haha.


----------



## flint757 (Oct 21, 2013)

The first one was great and did some things well beyond its years.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The first Jurassic Park will always have a special place in my heart. It came out back when I was about to start the seventh grade, and it was the first movie I was REALLY excited about leading up to its release. I was so excited that I borrowed the book from someone so I could read it before the movie came out, marking the very first time I read the source material a movie was based on before seeing the movie. Because I wasn't a cynical jaded asshole yet, I wasn't even too bothered by the inconsistencies between the book and the movie.
> 
> The first time I saw it was at a drive-in theater in San Diego. My family went to one of those huge drive-ins with multiple screens to watch a double feature, Dennis the Menace and Free Willy. I wasn't having any of that nonsense, so I got up on the roof of the van, tuned my walkman to the station Jurassic Park was playing on (it was one of those drive-ins that broadcasts the movie audio on the radio so you can tune in with your car stereo), and watched that instead. My family made fun of me later because they could hear me yelp and jump every time I was startled.
> 
> I'm not sure where I was going with that, really. I haven't cared too much about any of the sequels, and I'm not looking forward to this one. I just wanted to talk about the first one, I guess, haha.



I read the book in first grade and it was the first I'd heard the word "bastard" (crichton is VERY fond of that word) and then I used it when my parents were around and they flipped and were like WOW WHERE DID YOU HEAR THAT THAT ISN'T ACCEPTABLE.

I was 9 when the movie came out and fortunately my parents let me go even though I was too young. I read a crummy junior novelization of the movie beforehand, so I mostly knew what to expect, but the goat leg surprised the hell out of me (it wasn't mentioned in the novelization) and from that point on I was expecting gore in every scene. I remember covering my eyes when the lawyer got eaten and then again for the dismembered arm thing. It's a good thing I read that novelization and thus knew roughly when characters would die or I probably would have been too scared to look at the screen for most of the movie.


----------

